# Common Rooms?



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:chin: Bare with me... this week has been painfully obvious that my body feels sleep is highly overrated. I do not personally feel the same.

So, while I'm laying here, staring at my ceiling, I'm thinking about barn layouts. How many of you have a common room or hang out room for people in your barns? I've got two little kids that I'll be bringing to the barn with me on a daily basis, so it makes sense to me to throw an actual functioning kitchen inside it's own room in the barn. Like table, countertops, cabinet storage, mini fridge, maybe an old sofa...

Does anyone else have this or have I completely lost my mind to insomnia?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sounds awesome. i'd like a couch, tv, fridge and....the BIGGEST HEATER ON EARTH! its cold outside!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow....what a barn idea! I want one....but with a bed!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow....what a barn idea! I want one....but with a bed!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never heard of doing that -- but if you have the space and the money to make it functioning go for it! will make life easier for you


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, here's my reasoning behind that.

We're remodeling the house. The room that will be the kitchen is finally finished, it just needs new flooring and then once taxes get back, we'll start buying the new appliances. My grandfather has volunteered to help us make our own cabinets because I cannot find a style that I like that's mass produced. That means I'll have the temporary cabinets we put in (there was no kitchen in this house :roll plus the countertops at my disposal. Makes no sense to just throw them out. I'll be giving the stove we bought 2 years ago to my brother for his apartment. I'm not sure if he'd like the full size fridge as well, but if he does I'll tell him to trade me his mini fridge. So, to put a functioning common room in the barn wouldn't really cost me anymore money. My oldest will be going to school this fall, so it'll mostly be me and the 3 yr old home all day. We both love animals, so the chances are high we'll spend all day down there lol

Makes sense to have some luxuries like water, a table, most likely the portable dvd player.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

and then your kitchen fridge wont have all your goat meds in it 

My mom had to give me my own shelf -- hehe

so the house you are remodeling -- thats on your new property?


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Some retired friends are horse people and they built a house where the upper floor was living space and the bottom was the horse barn. They love the place and being on the 2nd floor gives them the chance to look out over the pasture ...this was their dream and they lived it ... so you should live yours !! Best of luck !!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> and then your kitchen fridge wont have all your goat meds in it
> My mom had to give me my own shelf -- hehe
> so the house you are remodeling -- thats on your new property?


Yeah, I figured the mini fridge would be plenty of room for the vax's and goats milk. I'd love to have a fridge out there because I could get the milk cold in less than 10 minutes from the goats, you know?

The house we're in now, we moved in 2 years ago. Owner financing. We're finally settling the mortgage paperwork and are supposed to close soon (they keep switching dates on us :roll So, this is our new property. lol We've been using the shed for a barn, it's right off the U shaped driveway... but the barn is going back into the woods, as well as a new chicken barn that's already started. My husband plans to kidnap the shed once the barn is ready and use it for his tool storage/workshop. lol So he's as excited about the barn as I am.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its a win win 

I get it now -- I remember when you posted pictures where the new barn would be... brain freeze

So how big will it be?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Not entirely sure yet. My husband, dad and grandfather have all collectively agreed to "wing it". I've already specified I want the *whole* clearing to be barn, so I'd guestimate 20x40? A real legit "barn". lol I told them it's better to have too much room than not enough here... I tend to bring a sh*t ton of animals home at any given time


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

That sounds amazing!! Totally jealous Yeah I have the same problem, drugs and meds cover the fridge and what use to be a china cabinet!! Go for it, especially with little kids!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Totally not insomnia. If I had the space I'd have a mini kitchen and a sofa in the barn. Of course, then I might never leave it.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we have a 20 x 40. then had to build aza buck shed then a sheltor for horned does it goes on and on.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a fridge in the barn for goat meds and eggs. Know what's in it? DH's BEER. Yup, he puts
all his beer in it, in case he wants some. Now I need a fridge for goat meds!:GAAH:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a great idea! You can even put an old TV in there maybe??? I'm jealous, I've always wanted to do that!!!! :'(


----------

